# villager photos



## Namekians (Dec 18, 2017)

You can pose with your villagers and it's super cute.


You can change your pose and theirs by clicking on them if they are nearby and not interacting with camp items.

Anyone care to show off their fave photo?


----------



## Dede (Dec 18, 2017)

This is just too cute! I'm having way too much fun with this >w<



Spoiler: Selfie!









Spoiler: I look like such a bully ^-^;









Spoiler: Just kidding, we're only playing around :p


----------



## Namekians (Dec 18, 2017)

Aww my sweet lil Filly boo. I need to take photos with him too


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh yeah...we're BAD!


----------

